# Two questionable videos...



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Feb 3, 2006)

I was looking through www.budovideos.com earlier today and stumbled upon these two videos that seemed a bit strange...

http://www.budovideos.com/shop/customer/product.php?productid=22232&cat=249&page=1 

http://www.budovideos.com/shop/customer/product.php?productid=19507&cat=249&page=4

Does anyone know anything about the people behind these productions?


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 3, 2006)

Try this...

http://www.ninjutsu.uk.com/instructors/marklutman.htm




			
				Mark Lutman said:
			
		

> Mark began his study of Martial arts at the age of                eight with his discovery of Judo.​ He has also studied Karate, Ju Jutsu, Aikido and Ken                Jutsu before stumbling upon Ninjutsu in the early                1980s and began to train under Sensei Peter Brown of the                Shinobi Kai Ninpo Bugei Dojo. (Formerly Ninjutsu South Coast)​ At the time of his discovery he was teaching Judo,                Karate and Ju Jutsu. However he soon realised the depth of this                ancient tradition and began to slowly wind down the Dojo of his                other arts.​ As his study of Ninpo Tai Jutsu progressed he was                able to continue his study with Grandmaster Masaaki Hatsumi and                Grandmaster Shoto Tanemura, together with highly experienced and                respected instructors such as Doron Navon, Bo Munthe and Stephen                Hayes.​ Mark considers himself to be extremely privileged                to have been graded by Grandmasters Hatsumi and Tanemura and to                have been granted authority to teach by both.​              Mark was only the second person in England to have been graded                by Grandmaster Hatsumi and Grandmaster Tanemura.
> His study of Ninpo continues under Sensei Peter Brown at the Shinobi                Kai Ninpo Bugei Hombu Dojo in Brighton. In addition he also runs                his own Dojo in Portsmouth and Basingstoke.


----------



## Neil-o-Mac (Feb 3, 2006)

I bought that Intro to Togakure-Ryu DVD on a whim.  I'm pretty much a big fat n00b in martial arts terms, but it looked to me that some of the stuff he was doing was pretty iffy - his Ura Gyaku looked more like Hon Gyaku, some of his kamae were a bit iffy (the lower hand in Kosei doesn't go down by the hip a la the karate-style chamber position, does it?), and his use of Japanese was a bit guff as well, methinks (Ninpo Bugei should be pronounced as Ninpo Boogie, should it?).

Nicely shot footage, and I think I gleaned a couple of things that might be useful, but I imagine there's much better stuff out there.  Probably with the name 'Hatsumi' on the cover.


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 3, 2006)

His story is reasonable if that is what you are thinking about. Peter Brown started out in the Bujinkan, switched his dojo over to Genbukan after the split and then went his own way. 

If Mark Luttman was one of his students, then it is not hard to believe his claims that he was ranked in both orginizations. Of course, that means that his visit to Hatsumi was not even in the last decade. I think they have been going it alone for at least that long.

You may note that they say he was the second person to be graded by *both* Hatsumi and Tanemura. It seems a little confusing. People might think that he was the second person in his country to be graded by Hatsumi, but that is not the case. Those that were graded first through about 300th by Hatsumi did not later join the Genbukan as well.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 3, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> You may note that they say he was the second person to be graded by *both* Hatsumi and Tanemura. It seems a little confusing. People might think that he was the second person in his country to be graded by Hatsumi, but that is not the case. Those that were graded first through about 300th by Hatsumi did not later join the Genbukan as well.



Don,

So, just so I understand, you are saying that a whole lot of people tested under Hatsumi, and never joined Genbukan when the split occured. Yet the Mark in question, was a second person that during the early period of the split when some form of relationship between the two groups was still around this Mark was able to test under Tanemura after he was way down on the list of people who tested under Hatsumi? 

Since I am nothing but a novice in history in Japanese systems, I have a question. Did Tanemura test under Hatsumi?


----------



## Don Roley (Feb 3, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Since I am nothing but a novice in history in Japanese systems, I have a question. Did Tanemura test under Hatsumi?



Yes. In the Bujikan and many Japanese systems, the grade ultimately comes from the head. Thus Tanemura got his grade from Hatsumi and people studying under him in his branch dojo technically got theirs from Hatsumi as well until the split and Tanemura was the one to give out grades.


Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 3, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Yes. In the Bujikan and many Japanese systems, the grade ultimately comes from the head. Thus Tanemura got his grade from Hatsumi and people studying under him in his branch dojo technically got theirs from Hatsumi as well until the split and Tanemura was the one to give out grades.
> 
> 
> Hope that makes sense.



Yes, it does, I was just making sure I understood. And thereby could learn.


----------



## saru1968 (Feb 10, 2006)

We the title Hanshi is enough for me.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Feb 20, 2006)

So, what about the "Training in Japan" video?


----------



## KenKudaki (Feb 20, 2006)

>>>>So, what about the "Training in Japan" video?<<<<


Footage of training in the early 90s.  It is home video footage, raw, hard to hear at times, some english translation, good stuff though... Sensei doing what he does and some of the Shihan teaching waza from various ryu. I think RVD sells these as well (and he may have been the guy who filmed them.) 

Ken


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Feb 20, 2006)

Come to think of it, if it's filmed in the old (pre-Honbu) dojo with a lot of sword and hanbo techniques, I think I may have seen it. Was Doron in it as well?


----------



## KenKudaki (Feb 22, 2006)

These tapes are pre-Hombu.  I don't remember Doron being in them, but it has been a long long time since I've watched.  However, Manaka-san is one of the Shihan that teaches.

There are some tapes floating around on Ebay with Doron.

Ken


----------



## borg434 (Sep 24, 2006)

These reviews say it all about the Mark Lutman dvd. http://www.screenselect.co.uk/product/detail.html?product_id=53535


----------

